# Lidl Gear



## BrianEvesham (20 Aug 2012)

Sorry if this had been covered before but what is the quality of their cycle kit?

This looks very good value;

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_33881.htm

Thanks.


----------



## cloggsy (20 Aug 2012)

Cool! Good spot!

I'll be there for some arm/leg warmers & hat/overshoes.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

I'm utterly bewildered by their website, when are these items on sale? Track pump for £4.99 sounds good enough for keeping under my desk for work-time puncture repairs!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Aug 2012)

cycling "suit" lol. i think youll find they are bib tights. that black jersey looks quite tidy too!!!! may have a gander next week, depends on funds though


----------



## davefb (20 Aug 2012)

27th..........
I've had bits and bats of theirs, generally quality has been "better than you'd think"..


----------



## compo (20 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm utterly bewildered by their website, when are these items on sale? Track pump for £4.99 sounds good enough for keeping under my desk for work-time puncture repairs!


 
The little bit under the title that says "from 27.08.2012" might be a clue!
You are lucky in Ipswich having two Lidl's to choose from.

I bought a pump last time they had them and I have to say I am not too impressed. Blummin' hard work to get 700 x 32 tyres over 60lbs. I also have one branded "Reebok", bought from The Range for a fiver and it is superb although it doesn't have a gauge.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Aug 2012)

I hadn't considered the Range, cheers for that.


----------



## PpPete (20 Aug 2012)

Cheap track pumps are usually a bit of a waste of time.
Will get some arm/leg warmers and the bib longs for the mrs. who has yet to be convinced by the benefits of either style of garment.


----------



## lordloveaduck (20 Aug 2012)

Thank you for the heads-up. Need more arm and leg warmers and the jacket and jersey (as long as it's black) look like another good buy.


----------



## compo (20 Aug 2012)

PpPete said:


> Cheap track pumps are usually a bit of a waste of time.


 
If a cheap pump does what you want what is the advantage of an expensive one. My cheap pump is fine for my hybrid and my MTB so why spend £30 rather than a fiver. If I had a road bike and was looking for 120+psi then admittedly I may have had reason to revise my opinion.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

compo said:


> If a cheap pump does what you want what is the advantage of an expensive one. My cheap pump is fine for my hybrid and my MTB so why spend £30 rather than a fiver. If I had a road bike and was looking for 120+psi then admittedly I may have had reason to revise my opinion.


 
More expensive pumps are maintainable (you can buy replacement seal kits) and in my experience are more robust.

I use a Topeak Joe Blow Sport 2, one of the best £30-40 I ever spent on bike related kit.


----------



## MrJamie (20 Aug 2012)

I think the wiggle lifeline track pump i bought for (iirc) £17 is great value, im not convinced its worth trying to go cheaper. I find on the whole despite good value, the Lidl pricepoint is too low, if they doubled the prices and doubled the quality/performance of the gear it would be much more attractive. That said, the spoke reflectors are awesome and much cheaper at Lidl than elsewhere.

I may go for one of the black cycling jerseys, I like the design and they match my bike's black and red


----------



## WhiteWolf (20 Aug 2012)

Cheers for the link, spent a packet and they're not even in the stores yet


----------



## PpPete (20 Aug 2012)

compo said:


> If a cheap pump does what you want what is the advantage of an expensive one. My cheap pump is fine for my hybrid and my MTB so why spend £30 rather than a fiver. If I had a road bike and was looking for 120+psi then admittedly I may have had reason to revise my opinion.


 
I've had a couple of cheap pumps in the past, and apart from being extremely hard work to get to even 100 psi they have a tendency to fall apart after a few months. Don't get me wrong... I always buy the cheapest serviceable tool - can't be doing with Park's inflated prices, but experience tells me Lidl and other cheapie track pumps don't meet even my low standards.


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Aug 2012)

im looking for some waterproof stuff, is lidls jackets / trousers etc any good


----------



## marshmella (20 Aug 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> im looking for some waterproof stuff, is lidls jackets / trousers etc any good


A fella at work bought the trousers earlier this year, but i don't think he's too impressed with them. I really wish they'd do the shoes again i've had mine 18 months but they are nearing replacement.


----------



## stephen.rooke (20 Aug 2012)

ill have to have a look, want something to last the winter


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Aug 2012)

FWIW I got my track pump from Decathlon about 3 years ago. IIRC it was about £15, it does me for 120psi n problem, and it's never missed a beat.

I will probably replace it with a Joe Blow when it does eventually give up the ghost, (if I can't fettle it with seals), but it's not showing any signs of weakness yet, a great buy IMO.


----------



## snorri (20 Aug 2012)

I bought a pair of their cycling gloves thinking that for the price they might last a winter, I've lost count of how many winters they've lasted, the ****** things just will NOT wear out.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Aug 2012)

The black jersey doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> I bought a pair of their cycling gloves thinking that for the price they might last a winter, I've lost count of how many winters they've lasted, the ****** things just will NOT wear out.


 
I had the opposite experience, albeit with mitts, not full finger gloves. Lasted about 2-4 hours (no exaggeration)! I had a look in the store at the others and they too were very poorly made.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2012)

Quite like the look of the jacket, not sure about the collar though.
Never been to Lidl, but there is one 3 or 4 miles away, might nip in after work.


----------



## Nebulous (20 Aug 2012)

I think it is fair to say that the quality is mixed. These lights look interesting with leds, the previous versions were halogen. I used one on solid, backed up with a Cateye on flash, to commute and it worked well all winter until it bounced off and broke. Probably my fault for not putting it back properly after charging it. The track pumps have been almost entirely criticised by anyone who has tried one. The previous winter bib longs are warm, with a lot of windproofing in the front, but the pad is sewn in the wrong place. One of my best buys ever are two compression sleeveless tops. I rarely go out without one under my jersey, but they don't seem to be on sale this time, though there are regional variations.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (20 Aug 2012)

I bought a short sleeved jersey and track pump, and I'm very pleased with both. My tyres are nice and firm, and the pump's good too.


----------



## helston90 (20 Aug 2012)

Eyeing up a few bits and bobs- not good timing that it's on at the end of the month though- I'd buy far more when feeling flush at start of the month!


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2012)

I've had two jackets for years, keep them for winter, they are looking tatty now but are still going strong.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Aug 2012)

How does there sizing come up?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> How does there sizing come up?


Was going to ask this too, is it similar to the Aldi stuff?


----------



## davefb (20 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I had the opposite experience, albeit with mitts, not full finger gloves. Lasted about 2-4 hours (no exaggeration)! I had a look in the store at the others and they too were very poorly made.


and you took em back?


mind you , i can't talk, my aldi shoes broke (well the cleats ?) after about 3hrs riding(and about 3months of ownership), but they were the last ones in the shop so I couldnt be mithered ( and think i probably can fix em)
the lidl ones which look more like a trainer are far better  ( still about 10 quid though).. 

my gloves haven't knackered either btw


----------



## Paul J (21 Aug 2012)

Time to tell the daughter that they will have spoke reflectors in very soon. She wants them for her new Carrera she uses for commuting.


----------



## avalon (21 Aug 2012)

I'm still using clothing I bought from Aldi (including gloves) that I bought some time before I moved to Australia six years ago.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Aug 2012)

davefb said:


> and you took em back?
> 
> 
> mind you , i can't talk, my aldi shoes broke (well the cleats ?) after about 3hrs riding(and about 3months of ownership), but they were the last ones in the shop so I couldnt be mithered ( and think i probably can fix em)
> ...


 
Considering they cost next to nothing, it wasn't worth the hassle of taking them back.


----------



## BluesDave (21 Aug 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what their Pannier Bag set is like?


----------



## davefb (21 Aug 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Does anyone have any idea what their Pannier Bag set is like?


 
I probably should. but sadly I can't remember if i've got the aldi 'big one' and lidl 'side one only that doubles as a bag' or vica versa.
normally you can have a really good look though whilst in the shop , seems to be what most people do


----------



## BrianEvesham (21 Aug 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Does anyone have any idea what their Pannier Bag set is like?


That's what I asked at the top of this thread, somebody must have one or is it new to Lidl?


----------



## Saluki (21 Aug 2012)

We have the Lidl trousers and they are fab. Still going strong but that pump broke the first time we used it and it was so far to our nearest Lidl (Inverness, we lived further North than that then) that it wasn't worth the trip for a fiver. We still use our Lidl jerseys and those sunglasses were not too shoddy. I have a pair on today.

We will definitely go and have a good look at the jackets and the OH want's to look at the bib trousers. Our last jackets have lasted well, we use them all the time now for cycling, walking the dogs, popping to the supermarket etc as they are lightweight and waterproof.


----------



## WhiteWolf (21 Aug 2012)

Saluki said:


> We still use our Lidl jerseys and those sunglasses were not too shoddy. I have a pair on today


 
Saluki

Is that the Black or the Blue jerseys?

WW


----------



## Raymonda (21 Aug 2012)

I bought a pair of the gloves last year and although they are fine for autumn I found that because they are not windproof they are useless for winter as your hands just freeze when the temperatures get below 5C.

The arm and leg warmer set looks nice, as well as the Hi-viz vest as I do need one.


----------



## squiggle (21 Aug 2012)

I purchased a pair of their cycling shorts but personally I found them too uncomfortable to cycle long/ish distances in. Itchy etc..


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Aug 2012)

Going to get one of the jerseys on Saturday, anyone know what they're made of? I'm guessing polyester.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Aug 2012)

They're a polyester fabric. Much like most cycling tops, TBH. I've had a few over the years.
I find the gloves a bit warm for cycling, but they're excellent for skiing!!!


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Aug 2012)

I bought the pump last time they did them and i have no issues with it so far.....fiver well spent ! Proberly buy the light sets for the kids bikes so we can do the "Ride the lights" in Blackpool.Is the jacket a "Boil in the bag" jobbie ?


----------



## darth vadar (22 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> Going to get one of the jerseys on Saturday, anyone know what they're made of? I'm guessing polyester.


 
Save yourself a trip.

Lookiing at their advert, it says they aren't on sale until Monday 27th.

PS. Get there early as the bike stuff usually goes really quickly - and with it being a Bank Holiday there may be even more people about sniffing for a bargain.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2012)

Bib longs and arm and leg warmers look good value - if they fit you! Note that Lidl do not offer SMALL mens' sizes. So being a small man I won't be bothering this time. The only Lidl pump that works well is one they sold some years ago with a narrow metal barrel. Save your money and buy a Joe Blow - its on a different planet.


----------



## Lpoolck (22 Aug 2012)

20 lux light looks interesting. Worth a punt or waste of money?


----------



## BluesDave (22 Aug 2012)

I've just been to my local Lidls in Morden to buy loads of the cycling stuff and there was none there not even a sniff of a pair of gloves. This despite advertising it on the posters outside. Lying B***&****


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> I've just been to my local Lidls in Morden to buy loads of the cycling stuff and there was none there not even a sniff of a pair of gloves. This despite advertising it on the posters outside. Lying B***&****


  is it the 27th already?


----------



## BluesDave (22 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> is it the 27th already?



It don't mention the 27th on the Posters round here dude. It just says Monday madness. Yet they managed to annoy me on a Wednesday, go figure.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> It don't mention the 27th on the Posters round here dude. It just says Monday madness. Yet they managed to annoy me on a Wednesday, go figure.


It's all in the smallprint  

I see Aldi have some running gear in soon, base layers and socks might be worth a look, also heart rate monitor watches.


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2012)

27th on the website


----------



## Cheshire Celt (22 Aug 2012)

Also seen on face book in the papers tomorrow theres a 5 pounds off voucher when you spent 35 or more


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> Also seen on face book in the papers tomorrow theres a 5 pounds off voucher when you spent 35 or more


Just seen that too, in The Mirror


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2012)

You'd need to buy one of everything and two of somethings to spend £35!

Are their track pumps and arm warmers worth the cash?


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

vickster said:


> You'd need to buy one of everything and two of somethings to spend £35!
> 
> Are their track pumps and arm warmers worth the cash?


The £5 offer is for Aldi vickster, you can always buy stuff on top of the weekly shop


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2012)

I thought it was Lidl with the bike sale...? And I'd have to acquire a copy of the Mirror...sorry, but NO!


----------



## BluesDave (22 Aug 2012)

Vickster there isn't an Aldi round here is there?


----------



## vickster (22 Aug 2012)

Nope - Selsdon, Anerley, Walton-on-Thames - I guess they're all rideable


----------



## NormanD (22 Aug 2012)

Some bib longs and a few of them black tops for me, maybe a few more pairs of socks


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Aug 2012)

Is the padding on the bibs any good?


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> It's all in the smallprint
> 
> *I see Aldi have some running gear in soon*, base layers and socks might be worth a look, also heart rate monitor watches.


When is that? Where did you see it? Can't see it on their _special buys_ listings.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> When is that? Where did you see it? Can't see it on their _special buys_ listings.


Next Thursday, it's in their in-store leaflet I picked up tonight


----------



## Omario7 (22 Aug 2012)

BrianEvesham said:


> That's what I asked at the top of this thread, somebody must have one or is it new to Lidl?


I bought a pair of panniers from lidl last year (i think they were £15), and they are really good. Easy to clip onto your rack and adjustable, as well as waterproof. This year's deal looks much better as you have a top pannier too


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Next Thursday, it's in their in-store leaflet I picked up tonight


Thanks  - not on their website yet. I have bought their (running) base layers, tights and wind jacket in the past (for cycling use) and they were good - and not adorned with naff 'cycling', 'racing' logos - and they fitted .


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Aug 2012)

Dont forget the Lidl bike sale starts tomorrow 10am.


----------



## Davehateshills (26 Aug 2012)

Just a quick warning, apparently there are still a few stores that don't take credit cards! Not sure which ones but I remember from a few years ago.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (26 Aug 2012)

will be up bright and early to grab a few bargins


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Aug 2012)

At school all this week, won't have time to go until 4 oclock.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (26 Aug 2012)

store locator is shocking


----------



## Davehateshills (26 Aug 2012)

jazloc said:


> At school all this week, won't have time to go until 4 oclock.


 
School on a bank holiday Monday....... shocking!!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Aug 2012)

Davehateshills said:


> School on a bank holiday Monday....... shocking!!


 
Not a bank holiday here in Scotland


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Aug 2012)

I tried a track pump like the one shown in the lidl website and it was like pumping up the tyre by pushing down on a giant stick of al-dente celery. I got near the psi I needed when the gauge came loose and all the air escaped, when I tried to disengage from the valve it got jammed and split the bottom of the valve. I switched to a cheap hand pump that I had fetched for emergencies, but when that got up to pressure the gauge exploded off!

The moral of the story is probably that I'm a liability with cheap goods, if only Tonka make track pumps


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Aug 2012)

P.s I do have a lovely Joe Blow track pump but it is far too large to cart about the place.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (27 Aug 2012)

Been down and pick up a few bits


----------



## Get In The Van (27 Aug 2012)

just back from my local Lidl, pretty decent amount of stock in, although the arm and leg warmer packs were down to about 5 packs left, mostly L/XL, never saw any jerseys at all?
picked up the above and a pair of 'cycling trousers' tried on both and they feel pretty decent, will certainly be ok for the upcoming winter months


----------



## wilko (27 Aug 2012)

Just been down to my local Lidl and picked up the pannier set and a soft shell jacket. Looks good.


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 Aug 2012)

I managed two jerseys, "trousers" and socks. Did not see the panniers set in Evesham though.
They seem excellent value and a great fit for chubby me!


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Aug 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Does anyone have any idea what their Pannier Bag set is like?


Quite good really. I got a set a couple of years back and still use them today. I've only used the top bag about twice as it's a bit cumbersome but still handy if I had a lot to shift. I've used them mercilessly for tools and shoppingand found them to be fine. The fastening system works and they stay put. They are not entirely waterproof but they did come with a cover, which I don't bother with. If anything needs to stay dry I make sure its in a bin bag as well.
For the price they are fantastic. The only fault I'd pick is that they don't look particularly great but that's small potatoes compared to the pros.


----------



## Davehateshills (27 Aug 2012)

Got myself one jersey, one soft shell jacket, one pair of bib trousers, a pair of socks and a high viz bib. All of it fits and the quality feels really good too. A nice little bargain at £46 for the lot.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (27 Aug 2012)

Nipped down to the local one, and was surprised by how little clothing they had in - plenty of helmets and saddles though. They looked do be doing stock take so I assume (hope) they're holding stuff in the back so they don't have to count it!. 

Anyhoo, picked up some arm/leg warmers and some bibs


----------



## Cheshire Celt (27 Aug 2012)

I spent 70 quid and got quite a bit the soft shell jacket dose feel great value for money


----------



## outlash (27 Aug 2012)

Popped down to my local one (St. Neots) earlier and bought a pair of the trousers and a couple of pairs of gloves. For the price, I'm not complaining...


Tony..


----------



## WhiteWolf (27 Aug 2012)

Just come back having spent £40.
Socks (2 pairs each)
Gloves (pair each)
Jersey (bought for me but gone to SWMBO as a little too tight for my rotund frame )
Bib (snug but feels ok)
Pump (for a fiver tis worth a shot)
& Glasses (as spares)

Our store (Bishops Cleeve, Nr Cheltenham) had plenty of panniers and saddles. Limited numbers of socks, gloves and clothing.

Andy


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Aug 2012)

The problem I can see with the pump is mentioned in the description Max. nominal pressure: (bar/psi): 6/87


----------



## compo (27 Aug 2012)

Silly Lidl, selling panniers and not a pannier rack. I have the panniers from the last sale (and never used them) and now want to use them on my town bike. Looks like a visit to Ebay is in order.


----------



## Alan57 (27 Aug 2012)

Bought a pair of bibs and a pair of tights , both seem pretty good , i`ve also got 2 pairs of their 3/4 length tights from last year which have lasted well and light enough for summer ???? use. Also bought the soft shell and cycling jersey which are going back , jersey too tight for me and the soft shell is very warm , even in the winter I am generally ok with a t-shirt and jacket, so I think the soft shell will just be to warm. Still got the Gilet from last year as well which is a good bit of kit just right for when there`s a slight chill in the air.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (27 Aug 2012)

compo said:


> Silly Lidl, selling panniers and not a pannier rack. I have the panniers from the last sale (and never used them) and now want to use them on my town bike. Looks like a visit to Ebay is in order.


Worth a look t this... http://www.tesco.com/direct/bi-tek-...-black/211-0775.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=211-0775
Me n SWMBO both have one. Very handy and always been very secure and sturdy.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (27 Aug 2012)

I am gutted, due to life n wife I didn't get to Lidl for he spoke reflector.
Just have to get some from amazon after in the year ready for the dark nights ( not Batman)


----------



## Cringles (27 Aug 2012)

Only managed to get the gloves for winter. For some reason the left index finger is tighter than the rest of the fingers!

The vultures must have beat me to it as things were out of packets & most of it was either small or XL.

Really went in just to get the overshoes, but had none my size


----------



## WhiteWolf (27 Aug 2012)

compo said:


> Silly Lidl, selling panniers and not a pannier rack. I have the panniers from the last sale (and never used them) and now want to use them on my town bike. Looks like a visit to Ebay is in order.


 
Compo

F&T have racks HERE £9 down from £33


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Aug 2012)

Cringles said:


> Only managed to get the gloves for winter. For some reason the left index finger is tighter than the rest of the fingers!
> 
> The vultures must have beat me to it as things were out of packets & most of it was either *small* or XL.
> 
> Really went in just to get the overshoes, but had none my size


 
Small???? my constant whinge is that they don't do small for men - I would have bought the bib longs if they did - looked like great value.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (27 Aug 2012)

I got soft shell jacket , 2 jerseys , one long bibs , glasses , over shoes and hat.


----------



## marshmella (27 Aug 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> I got soft shell jacket , 2 jerseys , one long bibs , glasses , over shoes and hat.


What's this about overshoes? Didn't appear to have stocked them in my local store, i just picked up a pack of spoke reflectors and pair of gloves.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (27 Aug 2012)

I got a packet with over shoes and a hat


----------



## Cringles (27 Aug 2012)

Yeah over shoes were bundled with a hat. On the cover it just showed a person on a bike wearing neither, had to read the small print to see what it was. I don't like the randomness either. Both my stores about 5 miles apart had complete different stock.

Are the overshoes any good? at least for the price? In the market for some myself, but not sure which ones to get, was hoping for waterproof & warm, but it's pricey.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Aug 2012)

I like that the glasses look like they've been photoshopped on their faces 







and the awful forced smile 






Any idea how long this will go on for?


----------



## phillc (28 Aug 2012)

Been down to local Lidls and purchased,
2 tops (1 black 1 blue )
soft shell top
gloves
pump

safe and happy cycling
phill


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Aug 2012)

This sale is due in are Lidls next week, I wonder if its the same stuff...


----------



## The Brewer (28 Aug 2012)

Just gone and bought the softshell jacket and the light weight one, glasses, rechargeable batteries and a rucksack.
Sadly no arm and leg warmers left in XL and couldn't get the medium on. I was tempted to get the hat and overshoes, but £47 is enough for one day......oh and a few apple turnovers


----------



## Cheshire Celt (28 Aug 2012)

Lol don't for get the apple turnovers best cake ever


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Aug 2012)

im gonna try and pop in tonight see what they have left!!


----------



## Chris S (28 Aug 2012)

Somebody on another forum has just bought two track pumps for a fiver each - apparently they're quite good.


----------



## Saluki (28 Aug 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Saluki
> 
> Is that the Black or the Blue jerseys?
> 
> WW


 Blue Jerseys.

There were no black ones left or the OH would have gone for one. We try not to wear our jerseys at the same time as we don't want to look like Howard & Hilda from Ever Decreasing Circles.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (28 Aug 2012)

Wow, how to look a complete tw4t


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Aug 2012)

Can anyone post some real life pictures of the black cycling jersey? How is it?


----------



## compo (28 Aug 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Worth a look t this... http://www.tesco.com/direct/bi-tek-...-black/211-0775.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=211-0775
> Me n SWMBO both have one. Very handy and always been very secure and sturdy.





WhiteWolf said:


> Compo
> 
> F&T have racks HERE £9 down from £33


 
Thank you for the suggestions.
The Tesco rack is seat post mounted which isn't what I wanted. I have one of those and don't like it.

The F&T rack looks OK although it is Sports Direct. I looked in the shop this morning and they didn't have them. I was going to order one online but then found slightly better ones on Ebay. Including postage they are actually a few shillings cheaper as well.


----------



## marshmella (28 Aug 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Wow, how to look a complete tw4t


Bet that guy's feeling a bit light headed.


----------



## oilyormo (28 Aug 2012)




----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Aug 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Bib longs and arm and leg warmers look good value - if they fit you! Note that Lidl do not offer SMALL mens' sizes. So being a small man I won't be bothering this time. The only Lidl pump that works well is one they sold some years ago with a narrow metal barrel. Save your money and buy a Joe Blow - its on a different planet.


Got one of these still working well.


----------



## Raymonda (29 Aug 2012)

I only bought the vest in the end as arm/leg warmers were too big for my weedy little body.

The clothing from Lidl never fits because I am size small or x-small so I never try it.


----------



## stephen.rooke (31 Aug 2012)

bibs are great, used them on a 60mile ride the otherday, could do with slightly more padding, but still good


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Aug 2012)

I got the jacket. I'd have liked the blue but they only had the black. It's no way waterproof. Works like a sponge. I was out Wed and got soaked. Took overnight to dry out. Seemed warm in the cold, yesterday, but not to sure about being windproof (unless it wasn't fully dry) .


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Aug 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> bibs are great, used them on a 60mile ride the otherday, could do with slightly more padding, but still good


I've got some Aldi bib, longs and find them well padded. Looking forward to getting another pair this year. Missed out on on bib-shorts this year (I don't know if either Lidl or Aldi had them near me) but have some Aldi shorts and find them comfortable on longish rides.


----------



## albion (1 Sep 2012)

Not sure which mine are but I'd really prefer it if the bibs were unpadded.


----------



## Sonofpear (4 Sep 2012)

Got the arm and leg warmers. Bargain for the price. Also +1 to the poster who mentioned the compression tops they had last year. I have a short and long sleeve version and they are great,


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Sep 2012)

Wore my Lidl Lycra today, very happy with it.
Thanks Lidl for doing them in Fat erm, person size!


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Sep 2012)

Raymonda said:


> I only bought the vest in the end as arm/leg warmers were too big for my weedy little body.
> 
> The clothing from Lidl never fits because I am size small or x-small so I never try it.


My sympathies - I have given up even looking at Lidl clothing, and Aldi seem to be following their example. The other day I was appalled to discover M+S no longer stock 30" waist trousers in their stores - you are supposed to order and pay for them online and collect from a store - and then get a refund if if they don't fit, wrong colour etc - they have lost a customer.


----------



## lip03 (5 Sep 2012)

i always bloody miss it!!! so annoying!!


----------



## Fnaar (5 Sep 2012)

lip03 said:


> i always bloody miss it!!! so annoying!!


You can get on their e-mailing list. Then if you ever want cycling clobber, apple turnovers at a reduced price, or horse hoof cream, you'll have advance notice!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (5 Sep 2012)

After buying some really crap stuff from there I took myself off the email list and just get Aldi.
I did however, get some of the reflective spoke thingies last week, all ready for the dark nights


----------

